# Modified R50 Cooper project will raise funds for air ambulance charity - EBC Brakes



## EBC Brakes UK (Jan 26, 2021)

*Modified R50 Cooper project will raise funds for air ambulance charity*









EBC Brakes is proudly supporting a project carried out by the East Mids Minis car group that will raise funds for the local Air Ambulance Service charity.
The R50 MINI Cooper will be gradually modified by the group, with support from a number of aftermarket parts companies, before being raffled off to a lucky winner to raise funds for the good cause.
EBC Brakes will be supplying a set of Yellowstuff pads and USR discs for both the front and rear axles of the hot hatch.









The MINI was generously supplied by Stoke Mini Centre and will be heading to TJ Monkeez in Birmingham where the majority of the transformative work will be carried out.
Established since 2003, the Air Ambulance Service now operates two emergency helicopters around the Warwickshire, Northamptonshire, Derbyshire, Leicestershire and Rutland areas. The outfit’s critical care doctors, paramedics and pilots attend an average of 10 rescue missions per day, often able to reach emergency sites within minutes to provide critical care.
*For more information on the build and details on how to enter the charity raffle, head over to the East Mids Minis Facebook page.
You can also find out more about the Air Ambulance Service by clicking here.*


----------

